# Savannah River Upland Poodle Club Event 5/28/22



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

I wish I lived closer. I've had a couple of people encourage me to train Galen for upland hunting, but I have neither the firearms skills nor the dog training knowledge to feel comfortable attempting it.


----------



## SandyTopknot (8 mo ago)

cowpony said:


> I wish I lived closer. I've had a couple of people encourage me to train Galen for upland hunting, but I have neither the firearms skills nor the dog training knowledge to feel comfortable attempting it.


I feel you...I certainly don't have the firearm skills. All ducks would be safe from me!  In hunt tests I think only one person shoots, and the handler/dog teams are sent to retrieve when it's their turn. I think. I'll report back after tomorrow's session.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Good luck, sounds like fun.


----------



## SandyTopknot (8 mo ago)

What a FUN day! The weather was perfect, there were Mini and Standard Poodles, a Clumber bitch who was a swimming fool, an English Cocker and a Welsh Springer who all took turns retrieving bumpers, dokken and even ducks. Archie was by far the least experienced dog there, and I was the least knowledgeable person, so we were a matched set. I learned SO much, including that my big goofy boy didn't want a certain part of his anatomy to get wet.  We'll be back...my marching orders were to teach a retrieve. Yes, sir!! Oh, and at upland hunt tests there are two shooters - the competitors do not shoot, they focus on handling their dogs. Phew!!


----------



## Minie (Oct 4, 2021)

What a glorious day you have had. Very inspirational. Archie really looks the part and is stunning. He'll catch on!


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

What a great day and event!!


----------



## Heartland2022 (8 mo ago)

This is awesome! This is exactly what I'm training Dewy to do not duck though. We will be going after pheasant. I'm lucky enough to live in a state that allows training on public land. During his basic training with me. I realized his amount of focus was sky high. It would be a disservice to him if I didn't train him for it. He's past the phase of well-mannered and trained house dog companion. His off leash skills are almost there then on to Upland basic training. Going to start with something simple using pheasant scent plus toy. He already loves hide and seek a ton of fun. I hide something he'll find it with a hunt em up command. Maybe I'll make a YouTube channel showing some of this process. Such a versatile breed indeed. Time to awaken the long suppressed instincts the 1950s did away with. If you ask him I bet he would say. A rich dog goes to training college this poor dog went to work. He ain't asking nobody for nothing if he can't get it on his own😅 Definitely puts fast food into perspective. Pheasants are fast like the Roadrunner cartoon he watches.


----------



## SandyTopknot (8 mo ago)

Heartland2022, please post videos...so excited for you and Dewy!


----------

